# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Op maat gemaakte oordopjes ter bescherming van de oren

## christel1

Hoi, 

Mijn dochter komt net van de KNO en heeft op maat gemaakte oordopjes nodig omdat zij "overgevoelige" oren heeft en hierdoor al oorschade heeft opgelopen. De hoge tonen hoort zij heel sterk (ik krijg altijd opmerkingen als ik aan het eten ben of zelfs ademen dat hoort ze heel sterk) maar blijkbaar hoort ze lagere tonen dan weer niet meer en als er nu niets aan gedaan wordt dan zal ze op jonge leeftijd een oorapparaat moeten dragen. 
De kostprijs ligt wel redelijk hoog volgens googel, dus is mijn vraag, waar kan ik ze het beste kopen, wie heeft hier ervaring mee en wat hebben jullie betaald hiervoor. 
Dank u

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Christel, goh wat bijzonder dat je dochter dat heeft...het lijkt mij akelig als je zo gevoelig bent wat geluiden betreft, ik wist helemaal niet dat dit bestond!!!! 
ik heb helaas geen ervaring hier mee, jij bracht mij echter wel op een "goed idee" oordopjes in doen als mijn bovenburen zoveel lawaai maken...er wordt aan gewerkt via de Woningbouw maar het duurt zo langgggggggggg, ik wordt er verdrietig en zeer boos om, maar enfin dat is wat anders....
hey lieverd, Sterkte voor je dochter, ik hoop dat er gauw iemand meer informatie voor je heeft....over hoeveel geld praten we eigenlijk? ( kostprijs)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
fijn weekend en pas goed op jezelf...doegieeeeeeeeeee, Liefs... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, de prijzen vallen tussen de 100 en 150 euro maar volledig zelf te betalen dus dat wordt me echt een duur grapje omdat ze op maat moeten gemaakt worden. De overheid waarschuwt voor gehoorschade maar doet niks als je het al hebt om de mensen te vergoeden, zo kan ik het ook wel hoor.... En mijn dochter wist niet dat ze gehoorschade had, ze wou haar oren gewoon eens laten testen omdat we nu nog genieten van een supergoedkoop tarief bij een specialist maar je ziet, had ze zich niet laten testen was ze misschien vroegtijdig doof geworden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Christel ik begrijp het...jeetje wat een duur grapje zeg, ja dit is niet het enige dat er betaald moet worden dat snap ik...pffffffffffffffff  :Wink:  gelukkig maar dat je dochter zich liet testen...succes meid, voor jou en je mooie dochter...Groetjesssssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------

